# Different starter sets



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I always wondered why GW does not do Imperial Guard instead of always doing space marines for starter sets. IF the goal is to use a generic easy to learn side, well i would think IG is far simpler and makes more sense to a war gamer than space marines would, given that IG plays a lot like some other war games that one would play, whereas space marines have lots of weird stuff. I also would like to see something NOT sm get the spot light for once....

This new starter set has amazing models but it also now went from 1 SM side to 2 in the same box , which just seems like a terrible idea. At least the old one had Orks which was different and cool. The IG starter set could be tred heavy for something different, a new take on a starter set. I dont know just some ideas here.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I'm happy that the Smurfs aren't in this one.

One thing about the starter set that I don't really like is just how corrupt the chaos models are.
I have just started a chaos force based upon the Alpha Legion following the HH books i.e. not actual traitors as such so my force only has the odd chaosy bit in it, and so it means I don't need the models....which sucks because the models are very pretty!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ARMYguy said:


> I always wondered why GW does not do Imperial Guard instead of always doing space marines for starter sets. IF the goal is to use a generic easy to learn side, well i would think IG is far simpler and makes more sense to a war gamer than space marines would, given that IG plays a lot like some other war games that one would play, whereas space marines have lots of weird stuff. I also would like to see something NOT sm get the spot light for once....
> 
> This new starter set has amazing models but it also now went from 1 SM side to 2 in the same box , which just seems like a terrible idea. At least the old one had Orks which was different and cool. The IG starter set could be tred heavy for something different, a new take on a starter set. I dont know just some ideas here.


This is easy to answer, its a simple case of cash, space marines sell, thats all there is to it, they out sell everything else. Space marines feed the GW machine, if it were not for marines the company would have ceased to exist a long time ago. Accept it and move on, the starter set will always have marines in it, and its a bloody brave move on GWs part to not make them vanilla. 
Also its a starter set, its sole purpose is to get a lump of cash from new players, its design and make up isnt to bulk out your army of choice for less cash, its purely to intro new player to the hobby.


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

Personally, the IG has one of the more complicated unit lists. Everyone who I know who has tried to understand the IG always gets a bit confused, even some of my more experienced wargaming vets. Plus, the starter set is meant as a draw in and easy to learn game with SMALL points. No more than 500. It's hard to make an effective IG army under 500 points, while with SM's you can make a smaller army that can still combat Chaos pretty easily.

Also, what new player ISN'T drawn in by the looks of 9 foot tall 2 ton badasses killing Chaos Marines. Does that sound more interesting to a new player, or do a bunch of average humans with weak equipment who don't even look that interesting draw people in?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just pissed of Chaos are in it. One of the best bits of Chaos was that I was the only one, but that will go. I still love it how they've given us a sneak preview of the new codex, like the Helbrute.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

The Smurfs of any colour are the cash cows of GW and you don't kill the cow.

If ya don't like that then tough tits.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

ARMYguy said:


> I always wondered why GW does not do Imperial Guard instead of always doing space marines for starter sets. IF the goal is to use a generic easy to learn side, well i would think IG is far simpler and makes more sense to a war gamer than space marines would, given that IG plays a lot like some other war games that one would play, whereas space marines have lots of weird stuff. I also would like to see something NOT sm get the spot light for once....
> .


IG are not simpler than Marines , i play both and found IG to havea lot more mixed units , special rules and the composition can be confusing , just go to any thread that discusses platoon and see how many need clarification ,

IG are cheap and you can stuff a lot of diff stuff in there , for a begginer it can be daunting , not to mention watching 
swathes of your guys die can be upsetting ( untill you get your head rround hoard ) and put of a new player


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

running two SM's in the same box is defiantly a bold move.

While personally I would of loved to see Dark Eldar as opposed to Chaos, it would seem that GW have a codex update in the pipeline .

I would love to see other starter sets.... like IG V's Orks and Eldar V's Necrons and Nids V's Dark Eldar or something like those...

they would make great starter sets, although as has been mentioned would they sell well enough to attract new players?


I would also like to see something like an Mega-Deal Box-set, with two opposed armies at 2500 points each... that would be cool.... but would it sell? I suppose its determinate on price really, if they could make the models cheap / generic enough ......


But strangely enough, this hobby really isn't about price, its about the fun you get from it.... which by my calculation is still miles better than a fruit machine =)


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I meant simpler as in the units are simpler to relate to and figure out what they do. A MG team is... a MG team, same as it is in any WW2 game. They have good tanks and air cover. Yeah i get that SM feeds the GW machine, i just wonder why they dont showcase something else maybe as the second race. Speaking of starters, my history does not go back far in 40k, did they showcase anything else in the past sets other than orks?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

2nd edition's starter set (the first starter set) was Blood Angels and Orks. 3rd's was Black Templars and Dark Eldar. 4th was Ultramarines and Tyranids, 5th was Ultramarines and Orks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

ARMYguy said:


> Speaking of starters, my history does not go back far in 40k, did they showcase anything else in the past sets other than orks?


The third edition starter set was marines and Dark Eldar, and I think both Rogue Trader (first edition) and second edition had models from several races included (as thats when things were just starting out or getting started.)

The third edition set was blatantly catering to the marine market; giving them the likes of a land speeder and pitting them against Dark Eldar with no anti vehicle heavy weapons or armour of any kind.



bitsandkits said:


> This is easy to answer, its a simple case of cash, space marines sell, thats all there is to it, they out sell everything else.


Right, it can't also be because marine armies are far more forgiving in games than the other playable races; which is something a new player might benefit from. 

No no, its solely because marines sell and will make GW money. Wheres the damned roll eyes smiley..


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ARMYguy said:


> I meant simpler as in the units are simpler to relate to and figure out what they do. A MG team is... a MG team, same as it is in any WW2 game. They have good tanks and air cover. Yeah i get that SM feeds the GW machine, i just wonder why they dont showcase something else maybe as the second race. Speaking of starters, my history does not go back far in 40k, did they showcase anything else in the past sets other than orks?


yes so far we have had Orks twice,chaos,dark eldar and nids.
I see what you mean but its highly unlikely that anyone would come to GW from a WW2 wargaming back ground, the "stereotype" entry gamer is young teen male with access to disposable income. So super human in power armour is by far an easier sell than massed uniform infantry with dubious looking tanks.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> yes so far we have had Orks twice,chaos,dark eldar and nids.
> I see what you mean but its highly unlikely that anyone would come to GW from a WW2 wargaming back ground, the "stereotype" entry gamer is young teen male with access to disposable income. So super human in power armour is by far an easier sell than massed uniform infantry with dubious looking tanks.


Who's tanks you callin dubious?!


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

IG would be alot more confusing to a new player than SM. Also, I wouldn't exactly say the chaos side of this starter kit is a cut standard mEQ list.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

ARMYguy said:


> This new starter set ...went from 1 SM side to 2 in the same box , which just seems like a terrible idea.


That's a bit unfair. The Chaos side has 20 Cultists.

As to Space Marines, they are absolutely central to the story of 40K, and it would be unthinkable for there not to be Space Marines in the starter set. Looking back, I think it's actually a bit surprising that it has taken this long for Chaos to be in the starter set, because if there is one story that is the foundation stone of the 40K fictional universe it is the story of the Horus Heresy, and Chaos have been relatively sidelined.

Chaos Space marines in the starter set just as Forge World are about to release books on the Horus Heresy. Is this a coincidence? I think not...


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

What got me into 40k was actually the IG baneblade. I mean how could any ww2 tank fan not look at that monstrosity and not have a little evil smile come up? I guess i was never bitten by the SM virus and i view them as wholly uninteresting, although i might use a small force as an ally for my Guard.

Thanks everyone for the history lesson on the starter sets, it was interesting to see what came out. I was suprised to see dark eldar featured, i must say.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Who's tanks you callin dubious?!


Sorry but they suck Donkey balls, the Baneblade is not too bad and some of the FW stuff is cool, but the Leman Russ belongs in the same "what the fuck were GW thinking when they made that and then decided to recut the model exactly the same category" as Nagash and his big dress.


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

The Leman has a cool looking turret but i can see why the hull looks sort of like a lemon... ha lemon russ.. ok im done. The valkerie and baneblade models are ace, and the chimera hulls arent too bad.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The valk is my favorite none eldar vehicle, its perfection. Tje new turret on the russ helps but its too short, should be nearer the malkador size for its roll and so the kit looks ok


----------

